# Pouters & Croppers



## Peter4pm (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hey Guys - I thought id run this post to find out who keeps breeds of pouters and croppers on this forum and what breed they keep?
I myself have GHENT CROPPERS & REVERSEWINGS CROPPERS

Peter - scotland uk*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome, Peter. Perhaps ask a moderator to move your thread to the "Breeds" section...you'd probably get more replies there


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jaye said:


> Welcome, Peter. Perhaps ask a moderator to move your thread to the "Breeds" section...you'd probably get more replies there


DONE.......moved to show pigeons.


----------



## Peter4pm (Apr 13, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Welcome, Peter. Perhaps ask a moderator to move your thread to the "Breeds" section...you'd probably get more replies there


thanks guys appreciate that


----------

